# Cheep flight cages...



## BUUZBEE (Jul 30, 2007)

Finally Demsondpetdepot is selling their flight/breeder cages seperatly!!! $29.99 30x18x18

http://www.demsondpetdepot.com/servlet/-strse-98/Breeding-Cage-30"-x/Detail


This is my stacker of 3.... this is a GREAT price


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

wow that is a great price  wish we had prices like that around here.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

they look great !!!!


laurago said:


> wow that is a great price  wish we had prices like that around here.


l wish for that too


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have one of those cages for my budgies. Its really good. I got it for 80$ (tax and an everything included). It's still a pretty good price i think.

Heres the link to where i got mine from:
http://www.wctropicalbird.com/cages/flight cages/breed cage 30.5 med.htm
They do ship but that means it will be more than 80$. 
They have really good prices on most of their cages.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

meghan the link you've posted i've seen. i though about ordering a flight cage they have there but it was pricy. i've ordered a cage almost the same for cheeper.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's like half the price of the same thing here!  I paid $60 for the budgies old flight cage, i keep it to use as a quarantine or breeder cage now.


----------



## BUUZBEE (Jul 30, 2007)

I use mine for breeding the budgies too


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

birdieness said:


> meghan the link you've posted i've seen. i though about ordering a flight cage they have there but it was pricy. i've ordered a cage almost the same for cheeper.


where do you get your cages from?


----------

